

'Craft' coffee is becoming the province of chin-stroking joy thieves - jen729w
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/jul/07/craft-coffee-is-becoming-the-province-of-chin-stroking-joy-thieves

======
11thEarlOfMar
Yeah, I get it. I can taste the difference between a Pilsner, a Hefeweizen and
a Guinness. But any more more distinctness than that starts to blur.

In coffee, I know that I like the Arabian Mocha Java (smooth) better than
Costa Rica (acidic), French Roast is an occasional choice if I really need a
pop, and I actually can't stand the strange flavor of New Guinea.

So I've really admired the connoisseur notes on Philz blackboard menu, but
fuck if I can tell 'earthy' from 'charcoal' from 'clove':

[https://fitnessissweet.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/img_2784....](https://fitnessissweet.files.wordpress.com/2013/06/img_2784.jpg)

~~~
jen729w
Reminds me of the time I was in a fairly fancy restaurant with my mate, who is
the wine connoisseur of the group.

After a lengthy - and I'm talking ten minutes - to-and-fro with the sommelier,
he uttered the phrase "something with that whole autumn leaf carry-on", the
sommelier finally got it "aha!", and we got the wine. Suffice to say the rest
of the table hasn't let him forget that one. (Hi, Alex!)

------
jen729w
I love this bit:

"Not for the first time, the “craft” movement is slowly and earnestly sucking
the joy out of something that isn’t half as complicated or important as some
people think it is."

~~~
Turing_Machine
Indeed.

The way that breeders have utterly messed up the genetics of "show" animals
has a lot of similarities, I think.

